# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Pomacanthus imperador (juvenil)

## Pedro Manuel Tavares

_Pomacanthus imperador_ (juvenil)

Família:Pomacanthidae
Alimentação: Omnívoro
Tamanho máximo em adulto:40 cms (muda de padrão aos 15 cm)
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 200 litros (juvenil):400 litros (adulto)
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil) 3
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 3
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado) 4
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo) 1

----------


## Micael Alves

lindo :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## Miguel Fernandes

ta muito mais gordinho!!
espero ir buscar um irmao dele mas maior senao o xethametopon ca de casa nao o larga!! tenho do o ir ver!!

cumprimentos

----------


## Constantino Filho

O melhor ainda esta por vir.
Será acompanhar a sua transformação na passagem de juvenil para adulto que ocorrerá com 1 ano e meio de aquário.
Não deixe de fotografar tudo e mostrar para todos nos.
Desejo muitas felicidades com o seu espécime :SbOk3:  !

----------


## Julio Macieira

_Pomacanthus imperador_ (juvenil)

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Família:Pomacanthidae
Alimentação: Omnívoro
Tamanho máximo em adulto:40 cms (muda de padrão aos 15 cm)
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 200 litros (juvenil):400 litros (adulto)
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil) 3
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 3
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado) 4
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo) 1

----------

